# Finish for African Blackwood



## HVGameCalls (Jan 23, 2016)

I have some African Blackwood that I am going to be using to make striker tops for Turkey calls.Was wondering what the best finish would be to use.I know it's an oily wood and have never messed with it before.I would like to have a satin sheen to it.I have using semi gloss spar on my hickory and walnut strikers but didn't know if it was a good choice for Blackwood.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 23, 2016)

My wife uses nothing but almond oil on her clarinet. I don't know if a finish (other than oil) is necessary to protect the wood, I think ABW might not need it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2016)

If you were duck hunting, I'd say CA finish. 
A good wax would work and something that is easy to re-apply .


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 27, 2016)

I made a bottle stopper recently from ABW. I found by using sharp tools and burnishing a little with a round nosed scraper held upside down that it polished up nicely with no sanding. I then finished it with some butcher block conditioner which according to the label is mostly mineral oil and bees wax. Made a nice satin finish, should be pretty weather resistant. Only down side might be if you get it on the striker end or slate it may not be a good thing.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 27, 2016)

Velvit oil seems to do good with ABW, and leaves a matte to satin finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2016)

I use Lacquer, which works great, but I don't make calls, not sure how it would hold up.....


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 13, 2016)

When I made Flintlocks I learned to use 100% Hopes Tung oil. I make a lot of africal blackwood strikers. Just used one drop if you have a piece of leather use that to apply the oil while turning. The heat from the friction gets it into the wood.the more coats the higher the finish. Usually 3 coats 1-2 drops per coat. Wait about 12 hrs and buff out. uou can add more coats. The tung oil is extremely hard and will stand the test of time.


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 14, 2016)

I've done a couple things with ABW as decoration and never had any trouble with it even with oil based finish. Cocobolo on the other hand...


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 14, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> If you were duck hunting, I'd say CA finish.
> A good wax would work and something that is easy to re-apply .


If your polishing with wax ; a good combination is Bee's wax and damar Varnish. Buy the crystals in a 1 pound bag, it makes one gal. I just use what I need. Then heat the wax and Damar varnish together. This will add hardness to your wax. But experiment with different wax's that are harder.


----------



## chanser123 (Mar 17, 2016)

For a hunting call velvit oil with wax over it after its dry or just velvit oil works great. On a striker ca would look nice as well


----------

